# Problems with the boiler in 2008 Adria Vision



## Raceytracy (Jan 8, 2008)

My Partner and I Purchased a 2008 Adria Vision, February 2008, it has the new *Truma Combi 6E E H Boiler* in it.
Ever since we have the van we have had problems with the boiler on gas and then eventually it packed up on electric as well. Went back to dealers and they put a new one in which has worked for about three weeks on gas and electric.
Went away last weekend to a D A meet, basically just a field, Boiler wouldnt work on gas,  by now getting really annoyed bearing in mind this is the second boiler.
Is any one else out there having problems with these new boilers if so how have you managed to sort it out?
We are both disabled so need to be able to use our own shower and shower blocks.
The dealer says this cant happen again but it has.
Please let me have any feedback if you have it!!!

Thanks

Racey Tracy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to you both.

We have the same boiler. The first one fitted it still going stong BUT, from our experience, I wonder if yours is fitted somewhere where it is getting too hot ?

When ours is on the high setting and there is no air heating - ie it is set to heat water only- it gets very hot. There is a strong smell of burning plastic and the big wodge of foam insulation attached to the top side of the boiler has shown signs of melting.

It is in the underbed locker with an air vent at the front of the locker only. We fixed two plastic crates for storage in the locker and, to make sure they did not bump against the heater, we put thick rolls of hot water pipe insulation on the edges of the crates. This melted where it was in contact with the heater.

We've moved the crate well away and try to use the high setting for short periods only. There is nothing else in the locker apart from the boiler and all the pipework so is plenty of room for air circulation but if yours is jammed in somewhere perhaps this is the problem - ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Which boiler do you have exactly?

Does it look like this one here or this one second choice

The first image is the newer design. The second type is the one I have.

Russell


----------



## Raceytracy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Its the first one*

Thanks Rapide561

Its the first one

Tracy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

My boiler is "the other one" so there is not a lot I can offer really, except maybe a natter with www.trumauk.com - I have found them helpful in the past.

Russell


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I have the same Unit, Same Year same Month, as yet I have no problems with mine, In fact I have been stating how good it is to a friend of mine.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a thought from a totally non technical person :? 

I remember a recall being required for Truma boilers a while ago. This was something to do with the possibility of a shield melting. I had to check our boiler and thankfully it was not in the relevant range. I don't know if the range included gas/electric boilers as ours is only gas.

Hope this is not as irrelevant as it sounds :roll: 

Hope you get it fixed soon and can enjoy your Adria fully.

Sue


----------

